# Anyone want a videogame track orchestrated?



## Tytolis (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm out of ideas on what to arrange so I'm just gonna ask here.

Please don't get mad at me if I don't take your idea or if I don't complete it kk?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 18, 2020)

Just game tracks?


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 19, 2020)

Actually saw this other "best video game music" thread I made a post in quite some time back where I mentioned how Motorhead probably had some of the best music. They are a bit repetitive but maybe it would at least spawn you some ideas? It has quite some interesting tracks.


----------

